# The young Miss Willow WC_Auto



## mad man moon (Aug 16, 2022)

The little babies are having a lovely time on the patio. Willow is about 5 weeks old.
Today and for a few, some shade is required as we are under a heat advisory.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

mad man moon said:


> The little babies are having a lovely time on the patio. Willow is about 5 weeks old.
> Today and for a few, some shade is required as we are under a heat advisory.
> View attachment 306287


We had a couple of weeks of mid 90’s and scorching sun in my area. I have plants in the ground that seemed to love it. Container plants can be more finicky but my container plants did ok as well.


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 16, 2022)

@oldfogey8  I just looked at the thermo. 95, mid day no breeze, just still, hot, air. Plus the smoke from the fires is nasty and condensing in the valleys.
Our heat spells are a normal part of summer here. It is a bit different from day to day, but Willow looks like a fighter.
I think I will build her some platform wheels and move her as she asks.


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 16, 2022)

I should have a picture of her crazy container. I drilled holes all over it.

I drilled holes because it seemed a good idea at the time,

It might become a thing. I can get a sense of water saturation rather easily with a pinky test. I hope it lets in O2 as well.

My Lady Luna saw it and asked if I had shot it. She is a funny bunny.

I'm just super happy at the pace of this whole test plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

nice close up bud shot

got any photos of the entire plant?


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nice close up bud shot
> 
> got any photos of the entire plant?


Here she is enjoying her holey house as monsoonal moistures now drift by.
I did some light pruning but the twin colas were a natural delightful adaptation that she decided was appropriate.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 17, 2022)

mad man moon said:


> Here she is enjoying her holey house as monsoonal moistures now drift by.
> I did some light pruning but the twin colas were a natural delightful adaptation that she decided was appropriate. View attachment 306324





and a lovely plant at that!…thanks

what if  any fragrances are you getting off of her if you touch or lightly squeeze a bud or rub the stem?

also , what are the genetics?


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice work.


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and a lovely plant at that!…thanks
> 
> what if  any fragrances are you getting off of her if you touch or lightly squeeze a bud or rub the stem?
> 
> also , what are the genetics?


I light touch with the back of my hand reveals a light citrus and skunk with a bit of sweet.
I am hopeful her genetics are a true Wedding Cake strain mixed with ruderalis  . It looks to me like a good balanced Indica/Sativa type of plant. I am at the mercy of the genetic dice, but hopeful.


----------

